# Bach: Cantatas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir / English Baroque Soloists
Bach: Cantatas

Release Date October 8, 2012
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------

